# 1949 New World with Schwinn S-8 Rims



## Oilit

So I saw a listing on Facebook Marketplace.


----------



## Oilit

So I click on the $100.00 Schwinn and there's two pictures.


----------



## Oilit

All I can make out is that it's a post-war New World (I think) that's been stripped down for a racer, probably in the 70's, when 10-speeds were the hot ticket. I ask if they have more pictures, and the guy answers back that's all he's got. I don't need another bicycle, but that never stopped the cat from being curious. So I went to take a look.


----------



## 1motime

Sold.  Nice


----------



## Oilit

So I've only seen this type of thumb shift once or twice in pictures, but some of the parts are similar to the "Schwinn Approved - Made in Austria" shifters Schwinn used in the late '50's, and the seat looks older, so now I'm thinking maybe it's somebody's home built racer from the late '50's, but I closed the deal and loaded it up. It was dark when I got home, so I got out a flashlight and my reading glasses, and looked at the rims. I had never heard of Schwinn S-8 rims, but looking at the 1948 Schwinn Catalog on bikehistory.org, there they are under "The Famous Schwinn-Built Tubular and Racing Rims".





						1948 Schwinn Catalog
					

1948 Schwinn Catalog online



					bikehistory.org
				



Now I just need to find a New World with the S-14 Schwinn Laminated Wood Racing Rims.


----------



## Oilit

And does anybody know how this worked? I'm guessing there's some missing parts.


----------



## Oilit

The guy I bought this from looked like he was about 20, and when I asked him if he knew the history of this bike, he just said that it had been in his dad's house a long time, so probably since about 2000. There's an old dealer decal, but it's so faded I can't read it. Does anybody recognize it?


----------



## 1motime

Those rims are great.  Never heard of S8.  They look like there is no corrosion at all.  Good alloy.  Tires might be an issue but rear looks to be new Kenda


----------



## Oilit

1motime said:


> Those rims are great.  Never heard of S8.  They look like there is no corrosion at all.  Good alloy.  Tires might be an issue but rear looks to be new Kenda



The tires on it when I got it were "Goodyear Rib All Weather", both flat. The front pumped up enough to roll better (about 20 psi, I didn't want to try full  pressure), but the rear tube was gone. I took the tire off to change the tube, but the new tube has the rubber sheath over the valve stem, where the old tube has one of the threaded stems with a lock ring, so the stem on the new tube wouldn't fit through the hole. I put the Kenda on the rim just to protect it until I get another tube. The Kenda fits, so these are 597mm rims.


----------



## 1motime

Good that the Kendas fit.  Those rims are too nice to end up hanging on a wall


----------



## SirMike1983

The S8 was an extruded duraluminum rim. I believe they were supposed to match up with the high pressure Schwinn "puff" 26 x 1 tires. The corrosion to watch on the durals is the white powdery type, but dural is good material so it's probably fine. I'm unaware of a direct replacement for the 26 x 1 puff tires that replicates them today. It may just end up being a case of swapping in a regular new tire that fits rather than trying to duplicate the puff tires.


----------



## rennfaron

Oilit said:


> So I've only seen this type of thumb shift once or twice in pictures, but some of the parts are similar to the "Schwinn Approved - Made in Austria" shifters Schwinn used in the late '50's, and the seat looks older, so now I'm thinking maybe it's somebody's home built racer from the late '50's, but I closed the deal and loaded it up. It was dark when I got home, so I got out a flashlight and my reading glasses, and looked at the rims. I had never heard of Schwinn S-8 rims, but looking at the 1948 Schwinn Catalog on bikehistory.org, there they are under "The Famous Schwinn-Built Tubular and Racing Rims".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1948 Schwinn Catalog
> 
> 
> 1948 Schwinn Catalog online
> 
> 
> 
> bikehistory.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to find a New World with the S-14 Schwinn Laminated Wood Racing Rims.\



Shifter found on late 50s racers. Maybe on other models, but the only lightweights I have ever seen them on are racers. Similar in appearance to the Austria ones, as you noted. 

The wise lock looks all there, just missing the key. You put the key in that slot and turn it and it locks.


----------



## Oilit

rennfaron said:


> Shifter found on late 50s racers. Maybe on other models, but the only lightweights I have ever seen them on are racers. Similar in appearance to the Austria ones, as you noted.
> 
> The wise lock looks all there, just missing the key. You put the key in that slot and turn it and it locks.
> 
> View attachment 1297892View attachment 1297893



So the top part of the lock turns into the spokes to keep the wheel from turning? I didn't get the key, maybe there's a way to replace the cylinder. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Oilit

SirMike1983 said:


> The S8 was an extruded duraluminum rim. I believe they were supposed to match up with the high pressure Schwinn "puff" 26 x 1 tires. The corrosion to watch on the durals is the white powdery type, but dural is good material so it's probably fine. I'm unaware of a direct replacement for the 26 x 1 puff tires that replicates them today. It may just end up being a case of swapping in a regular new tire that fits rather than trying to duplicate the puff tires.



Thanks, SirMike! These rims are narrower than S6 rims, so it makes sense they would take a 1" tire. The Goodyears are marked 26 X 1-1/4, and they look like they got some pretty good use.


----------



## GTs58

Interesting New World Oilit. First time I've actually seen an S-8 rim, nice!


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Interesting New World Oilit. First time I've actually seen an S-8 rim, nice!



About the time I read the markings Scarlett Johansson could have come streaking by and I might not have noticed. Or at least I wouldn't have been any more surprised.


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> About the time I read the markings Scarlett Johansson could have come streaking by and I might not have noticed. Or at least I wouldn't have been any more surprised.




Those rims definitely made your trip and purchase well worth your time. Out of all the New Worlds on Miq's list not one has surprised me more. The Racers have shown up with the wood variety and a few with stainless, but no S-8's. Must have been a rare purchase back in the day.


----------



## 1motime

Maybe it is the angle in the photo.  The steel brakes look to be different than other New Worlds.  Can you post a photo.  Great find.  The paint looks like it might clean up well


----------



## Oilit

1motime said:


> Maybe it is the angle in the photo.  The steel brakes look to be different than other New Worlds.  Can you post a photo.  Great find.  The paint looks like it might clean up well



I'll see if I can get them next weekend. Looking back, I didn't get any good close-ups of the brakes or the front hub.


----------



## cyclingday

Yeah, those rims are super interesting.
Great find, for sure!


----------



## 1motime

Any images of a Puff Tire?


----------



## troy boy

I have a 53 tourist paramount with those rims 26/1 3/8 tires fit fine they were in the catalogs but you sure don't see many of them


----------



## ccdc.1

Lots of confusion about some of these older tire sizes, with good reason. The S-8 is an alloy non-hook bead rim designed for 597mm BSD (bead seat diameter) tire, otherwise known as the English 26 x 1 1/4" size, or the earlier (like 1940s-50s) Schwinn S-6 steel or stainless steel rim size which was also for 597mm BSD and 26 x 1 3/8" tires....which is different than the more common/recent  26 x 1 3/8" tire designed for 590mm BSD rims. While you can find the 26 x 1 3/8 590mm tires currently, I do not believe anyone makes a 26 x 1 1/4" or 26 x 1 3/8" 597mm BSD tire anymore. To confuse further, wasn't there also an S-6 Schwinn rim that was for 27" tires/630mm BSD?

(I have a set of NOS S-8 rims plus an NOS set of Uniroyal Flyweight 26 x 1 1/4" tires, and I also have Schwinn stainless S-6 rims and a 1949 BSA with EA3/26 x 1 3/8"/590mm BSD rims and tires, and I know from experience that they are not interchangeable)

[I stand corrected on availability of 597mm tires...see below in Bloo's post for a link to Kendas versions....admittedly, I overlooked the Kenda tires, as I am not a fan]


----------



## bloo

Harris seems to have 597mm Kendas in stock in both blackwall and gumwall.





__





						Schwinn 26 x 1 3/8" / English 26 x 1 1/4 EA.1 Bicycle Tires from Harris Cyclery (ISO/E.T.R.T.O. 597 mm)
					

Harris Cyclery carries a wide selection of tires, both common and obscure sizes.



					www.sheldonbrown.com


----------



## 1motime

@Oilit says he was able mount one for safety.  Doesn't necessarily make for ridable wheel.  Sometimes those Kendas are a %^@#$%&  to get even on the rim.
Close but not exact size.  Not really any other choices


----------



## bloo

I'm not a big fan of Kenda either, but what exactly is the issue? Are the Kendas undersize on on every 597mm rim (S-5 etc.)? Or could these S-8 rims be for the old prewar 599mm/26x1.375 size?


----------



## 1motime

bloo said:


> I'm not a big fan of Kenda either, but what exactly is the issue? Are the Kendas undersize on on every 597mm rim (S-5 etc.)? Or could these S-8 rims be for the old prewar 599mm/26x1.375 size?



Slightly undersize in my experience.  Can be difficult to center on the rim with out creating a low spot while spinning.  Makes for a very noticeable "hop" when riding.  Sometimes they go right on.  Sometimes have to fight it to get even.  Might be manufacturing differences.


----------



## Oilit

1motime said:


> Slightly undersize in my experience.  Can be difficult to center on the rim with out creating a low spot while spinning.  Makes for a very noticeable "hop" when riding.  Sometimes they go right on.  Sometimes have to fight it to get even.  Might be manufacturing differences.



That matches my experience as well. About 2/3 of the time, no problem. about 1 out of 6, small problems and occasionally you really have to fight it.


----------



## Oilit

troy boy said:


> I have a 53 tourist paramount with those rims 26/1 3/8 tires fit fine they were in the catalogs but you sure don't see many of them



Got any pictures?


----------



## troy boy

Oilit said:


> Got any pictures?



I do cant find them at the moment they have been on here a few times. The bike is all the way back in the attic right now for the winter. Its that med blue with really strange lugs kind of like an arrow head   I know you seen them before. Serial # 571 the tires are Schwinn straight side for S5 or S6 rims 26x1 3/8 they have been on it since the 60s Bike has never been apart. I will try to get some old pics up later  Brian


----------



## HARPO

Nice find @Oilit !!!


----------



## Oilit

I finally got some good pictures of the front hub. Looking at the 1948 catalog, it looks like the picture of the Paramount hub, but this one doesn't say Paramount, so I'm guessing maybe it's the "Continental" hub. As for the brakes, I took some close-ups of them too, but they came out blurry. I'll have to try again another day. But they look like the standard "Schwinn Built" as far as I can see.


----------



## 1motime

Oilit said:


> I finally got some good pictures of the front hub. Looking at the 1948 catalog, it looks like the picture of the Paramount hub, but this one doesn't say Paramount, so I'm guessing maybe it's the "Continental" hub. As for the brakes, I took some close-ups of them too, but they came out blurry. I'll have to try again another day. But they look like the standard "Schwinn Built" as far as I can see.
> 
> View attachment 1312472
> 
> View attachment 1312473
> 
> View attachment 1312479
> 
> View attachment 1312484
> 
> View attachment 1312486



Those are really pretty hubs when cleaned and polished.  Well made.  They are marked for different models?  Thought they only said SCHWINN


----------



## Oilit

1motime said:


> Those are really pretty hubs when cleaned and polished.  Well made.  They are marked for different models?  Thought they only said SCHWINN



The picture in the catalog shows "Paramount" on the hub, that's what I was going by. This is the first I've seen so it's all new to me.


----------



## GTs58

Your hub looks identical to the Paramount scripted hub, but the guts might be different.

*Paramount Racing. Replaceable "Forged Dural" spoke flanges. High carbon, high chrome steel cones with ground ball track. Cones are threaded to axle. Hub spindles turned from special steel, ground ball tracks. Chrome-molybdenum steel axles.*

The prewar hub was call the Continental and was said to be used on all Paramounts. Schwinn script only. Threadless cones and other hardware must vary.


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Your hub looks identical to the Paramount scripted hub, but the guts might be different.
> 
> *Paramount Racing. Replaceable "Forged Dural" spoke flanges. High carbon, high chrome steel cones with ground ball track. Cones are threaded to axle. Hub spindles turned from special steel, ground ball tracks. Chrome-molybdenum steel axles.*
> 
> The prewar hub was call the Continental and was said to be used on all Paramounts. Schwinn script only. Threadless cones and other hardware must vary.
> 
> View attachment 1312786



Interesting! I went back to the 1948 catalog on bikehistory.org and looked again, it mentions the "Schwinn Continental Dural" front and rear hubs but I missed the pictures the first time. Once I saw it, the picture looks just like a standard Schwinn hub, except that it's made out of aluminum. The picture you posted looks like what the '48 catalog calls the Paramount hub, except it shows "Paramount" stamped or engraved along the hub, while mine has "Schwinn" engraved around the center section like the version in your post. Of course, the '48 catalog shows the rims marked with "Schwinn" in cursive script, while the actual rims are marked in block letters.


----------



## Vicious Cycle

The picture is a Paramount front hub, I have never seen hubs marked "Paramount"


----------



## Oilit

Vicious Cycle said:


> The picture is a Paramount front hub, I have never seen hubs marked "Paramount"



Thank you! I suspected that was the case, but it's good to have confirmation!


----------



## 1motime

On a side note the catalog shows what looks like a drilled axle.  @Oilit bike shows a solid axle.  Was it changed out or were there options or different axles?


----------



## GTs58

1motime said:


> On a side note the catalog shows what looks like a drilled axle.  @Oilit bike shows a solid axle.  Was it changed out or were there options or different axles?
> 
> View attachment 1314179





A little late here, but yes, I think that axle was changed out. Wonder if the threadless cones are still there?


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> A little late here, but yes, I think that axle was changed out. Wonder if the threadless cones are still there?



Threadless? Did they have a separate nut to adjust the clearance? - Never mind, looking at the picture you posted (reply #35) I see what you mean. I'll have to take another look.


----------



## Miq

Cool bike @Oilit !  I'm adding it to the list as our first post war F serial, along with all your pics.  It's got a lot of interesting parts and the Sturmey date code nails F to 1949 now.


----------



## GTs58

@Oilit , Keep and eye on this.   

https://www.ebay.com/itm/303949548749?campid=5335809022


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Oilit said:


> So I click on the $100.00 Schwinn and there's two pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1297664
> 
> View attachment 1297665


----------



## GTs58

That lock sold.


----------



## Miq

Wise


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> That lock sold.



And I thought there were some missing parts! Just shows what I know!


----------



## 1motime

GTs58 said:


> That lock sold.



The key had some value also


----------



## Lightweightbikes

I need help on this model a 1950 continental


----------



## Oilit

Lightweightbikes said:


> I need help on this model a 1950 continental



Do you have any pictures? If you've got them on your computer, hit the "attach files" link (paperclip icon) when making a new post, and then browse to where you have them stored, and select the first one you want to attach. Repeat as needed.


----------



## Lightweightbikes

This is my bike picture any help please I need pedals and continental 1950 gooseneck


----------



## Oilit

Lightweightbikes said:


> This is my bike picture any help please I need pedals and continental 1950 gooseneck
> 
> View attachment 1396838
> 
> View attachment 1396839



Looks like you've got a good start, I like those wheels! Are you trying to return this to original or just getting it back to being a rider? If you just want to make it a rider that will probably be quicker and easier, and then you can use it while you look for more original parts. You're in Connecticut? @SirMike1983 is somewhere in that general area and he has experience with these, check out his "Spring Cleaning" thread: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/more-spring-cleaning.108491/


----------



## Lightweightbikes

The bike is almost complete is going to be my regular ride the hubs are paramount track are modified with upgrading seal bearings one speed cog especially Shimano free wheel cog I will send you. Another picture ones is done I need a few parts to bring this back thank you anything may help me


----------



## SirMike1983

My stash for these bikes isn't what it is for my English ones. Parts are not easy to find.

I don't have any brake handles, handlebars, or stems that would be original. Originally it would have had the "flip flop" Schwinn stem, the moustache style flat bars and the Schwinn chrome brake levers. Unfortunately, you're looking at a couple hundred dollars worth of parts there, alone. Those are all expensive parts. The bars alone are probably affordable, but that stem and a good pair of Schwinn brake levers will not be cheap. I wish had some of that stuff because I'd sell it... but I don't have the really top notch parts like that.

Calipers would be "Schwinn Built", and you can sometimes find them at a decent price. They're nothing special in terms of functioning, but they are also not that easy to find on the market these days. I don't have any complete calipers in my stash. I probably have a few pieces of one, but not a whole decent one at least. I used up my last set to restore a prewar New World a couple years ago. I do have some of the later aluminum "Schwinn approved" from the 1960s, but those wouldn't be correct. I believe I still have a handful of the original brake pads, in varying conditions. But you may want fresh pads if you are riding a lot.





I have a converted 1940s 3-piece Schwinn tandem crank set that started on a tandem and ended up being modified for a single seater. But again, it's not Continental concentric ring type, it's a clover type that takes cotter pins. It might work as a stand-in, but it's probably not what you want if you really want the post-war Continental "look". I might have a bottom bracket set consisting of cones and spindle. You'll want new bearing balls if you're going to re-build. I'd have to look in the boxes.









I may also have the shell of a high-flange single speed freewheel hub around. It's the basic New World and not the Paramount type though.

Let me know if any of this is helpful, but I suspect you want more original stuff. Just be prepared to pay the big bucks for the handlebars, stem, and brake levers if you find them.

The zip code looks like Stratford to me. Hopefully it's flatter down there than here in the northwest hills. Give me a 3-speed (at least) all the way up here.


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Your crank is very interesting what is your price plus the extra parts the brakes shows are correct for my year the crank is a little different mine it has the paramount crank but I can use that one....let me know thank you


----------



## Lightweightbikes

SirMike1983 said:


> My stash for these bikes isn't what it is for my English ones. Parts are not easy to find.
> 
> I don't have any brake handles, handlebars, or stems that would be original. Originally it would have had the "flip flop" Schwinn stem, the moustache style flat bars and the Schwinn chrome brake levers. Unfortunately, you're looking at a couple hundred dollars worth of parts there, alone. Those are all expensive parts. The bars alone are probably affordable, but that stem and a good pair of Schwinn brake levers will not be cheap. I wish had some of that stuff because I'd sell it... but I don't have the really top notch parts like that.
> 
> Calipers would be "Schwinn Built", and you can sometimes find them at a decent price. They're nothing special in terms of functioning, but they are also not that easy to find on the market these days. I don't have any complete calipers in my stash. I probably have a few pieces of one, but not a whole decent one at least. I used up my last set to restore a prewar New World a couple years ago. I do have some of the later aluminum "Schwinn approved" from the 1960s, but those wouldn't be correct. I believe I still have a handful of the original brake pads, in varying conditions. But you may want fresh pads if you are riding a lot.
> 
> View attachment 1396949
> 
> I have a converted 1940s 3-piece Schwinn tandem crank set that started on a tandem and ended up being modified for a single seater. But again, it's not Continental concentric ring type, it's a clover type that takes cotter pins. It might work as a stand-in, but it's probably not what you want if you really want the post-war Continental "look". I might have a bottom bracket set consisting of cones and spindle. You'll want new bearing balls if you're going to re-build. I'd have to look in the boxes.
> 
> View attachment 1396947
> 
> View attachment 1396948
> 
> I may also have the shell of a high-flange single speed freewheel hub around. It's the basic New World and not the Paramount type though.
> 
> Let me know if any of this is helpful, but I suspect you want more original stuff. Just be prepared to pay the big bucks for the handlebars, stem, and brake levers if you find them.
> 
> The zip code looks like Stratford to me. Hopefully it's flatter down there than here in the northwest hills. Give me a 3-speed (at least) all the way up here.


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Hi I need those parts and what ever you have extra I been writing here thinking is you but n answer give a price this is my address 210 Thompson St Stratford ct 06615


----------



## Oilit

Lightweightbikes said:


> Hi I need those parts and what ever you have extra I been writing here thinking is you but n answer give a price this is my address 210 Thompson St Stratford ct 06615



You might want to send him a private message. Click on the envelope icon beside your user name at the top of the page. Unless you reply to his post with the "Reply" tool or tag his username ("@username") he may not see your answer.


----------



## Lightweightbikes

I do not how to do that my Raymond Torres the address is their...send a text to this number 2035837106 sorry to this play this


----------



## SirMike1983

I'll look this week in my parts bin and see what I have. I have that crank set still, but I may have some other bottom bracket parts if you need those as well.


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Perfect let me know...what you have available to finish this project anything for that year thank you


----------



## SirMike1983

Sorry for the slow reply. So here's the parts I can locate right now. A lot got pushed into storage when I moved house.

I have the crank set I showed you before, but I also located a late 1940s Continental crank set. It's much more worn than the converted tandem set, but it's the right set for a Continental. I also located part of a brake handle. It's just missing the clamp top. You might be able to find or make one and then you'd have a Schwinn handle. I also have a parts grade high flange single speed freewheel hub. The shell is dirty and needs to be cleaned. In the bag is an axle, and I think the cones are there too, but if I recall, the axle is somewhat stripped. You might be able to find an axle or even have one made from rod and a die set (?).

Let me know which parts you would want and I'll give you a price on the items you want.


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Hi hello the continental crank I'm interested rearhub is the proyect and I need the other parts or if you want to put everything in one package let me know if have my address...give me a price


----------



## 1motime

Why is the "start a personal message missing"?


----------



## Lightweightbikes

I do not know I couldn't send it from the area I was but I post my message


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Lightweightbikes said:


> Hi hello the continental crank I'm interested rearhub is the proyect and I need the other parts or if you want to put everything in one package let me know if have my address...give me a price



Ok give a price please


----------



## 1motime

Lightweightbikes said:


> Ok give a price please



Why don't you contact him directly?


----------



## Lightweightbikes

I don't have his information unless I click directly to him I do not know much here and sorry for the inconvenience at this time...


----------



## 1motime

Lightweightbikes said:


> I don't have his information unless I click directly to him I do not know much here and sorry for the inconvenience at this time...



If you put your cursor over his name it will show Start A Personal Conversation  Click on that and you can send a message directly


----------



## Lightweightbikes

SirMike1983 said:


> Sorry for the slow reply. So here's the parts I can locate right now. A lot got pushed into storage when I moved house.
> 
> I have the crank set I showed you before, but I also located a late 1940s Continental crank set. It's much more worn than the converted tandem set, but it's the right set for a Continental. I also located part of a brake handle. It's just missing the clamp top. You might be able to find or make one and then you'd have a Schwinn handle. I also have a parts grade high flange single speed freewheel hub. The shell is dirty and needs to be cleaned. In the bag is an axle, and I think the cones are there too, but if I recall, the axle is somewhat stripped. You might be able to find an axle or even have one made from rod and a die set (?).
> 
> Let me know which parts you would want and I'll give you a price on the items you want.
> 
> View attachment 1400187
> 
> 
> View attachment 1400186



Hi I'm looking the way to talk private to you...let me know thank you


----------



## SirMike1983

I sent you a private message. Check the small envelope icon in the upper right of your screen.


----------



## Lightweightbikes

SirMike1983 said:


> Sorry for the slow reply. So here's the parts I can locate right now. A lot got pushed into storage when I moved house.
> 
> I have the crank set I showed you before, but I also located a late 1940s Continental crank set. It's much more worn than the converted tandem set, but it's the right set for a Continental. I also located part of a brake handle. It's just missing the clamp top. You might be able to find or make one and then you'd have a Schwinn handle. I also have a parts grade high flange single speed freewheel hub. The shell is dirty and needs to be cleaned. In the bag is an axle, and I think the cones are there too, but if I recall, the axle is somewhat stripped. You might be able to find an axle or even have one made from rod and a die set (?).
> 
> Let me know which parts you would want and I'll give you a price on the items you want.
> 
> View attachment 1400187
> 
> 
> View attachment 1400186



Okay thank you I did get the parts


SirMike1983 said:


> Sorry for the slow reply. So here's the parts I can locate right now. A lot got pushed into storage when I moved house.
> 
> I have the crank set I showed you before, but I also located a late 1940s Continental crank set. It's much more worn than the converted tandem set, but it's the right set for a Continental. I also located part of a brake handle. It's just missing the clamp top. You might be able to find or make one and then you'd have a Schwinn handle. I also have a parts grade high flange single speed freewheel hub. The shell is dirty and needs to be cleaned. In the bag is an axle, and I think the cones are there too, but if I recall, the axle is somewhat stripped. You might be able to find an axle or even have one made from rod and a die set (?).
> 
> Let me know which parts you would want and I'll give you a price on the items you want.
> 
> View attachment 1400187
> 
> 
> View attachment 1400186


----------



## 1motime

That is a good looking New World.  It could have happened originally.  Check off a lot of boxes with an agreeable dealer.  Nice!


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Mine model is a 54 continental the sprocket is from a 1954 schwinn tandem it look a varsity..or a racer or a newer model the crank is a 3 pieces crank way different to any 50's continental


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Oilit said:


> So I click on the $100.00 Schwinn and there's two pictures.
> 
> View attachment 1297664
> 
> View attachment 1297665



What is a different between S-8 and S-6 what year the S-8 were made from the S-8 they were made in stainless steal or not any answer on this


----------



## Oilit

Lightweightbikes said:


> What is a different between S-8 and S-6 what year the S-8 were made from the S-8 they were made in stainless steal or not any answer on this



The S-8 was extruded aluminum, and as far as I know the S-6 was chrome-plated steel after 1950, the only stainless S-6 rims I've seen have been on late '40's bikes. Both were 26 inch rims and are pictured in the 1948 catalog (see post #20 in this thread), but the catalog doesn't mention the material for the S-6, and I'm not sure why. Schwinn went to the trouble to make stainless rims, you would think they would advertise it far and wide.


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Ok thank you I had a varsity mine probably it was a late 40's or a early 50's it was a schwinn new world with the badge logo schwinn with a type of feathers like a cream color or off-white with the varsity logo very small in the chain guard it had a 3 speed sturmey archer but the rims were chrome with a hump in the center 26x1.3/4 or 3/8 extra it had a locking fork plus a front drumbrake a phantom gooseneck not bad I never thought what year it was the burgundy color it was a 50's the only good thing I pitch the bike it was the phantom grips and the sprocket it is a 46 tooth like a mid-fifties Ballon sproket 4 holes...thank you


----------



## Oilit

There was a three speed version of the Varsity made during the '50's, but I don't remember the exact years. They turn up once in a while, but not very often.


----------



## 1motime

Lightweightbikes said:


> Ok thank you I had a varsity mine probably it was a late 40's or a early 50's it was a schwinn new world with the badge logo schwinn with a type of feathers like a cream color or off-white with the varsity logo very small in the chain guard it had a 3 speed sturmey archer but the rims were chrome with a hump in the center 26x1.3/4 or 3/8 extra it had a locking fork plus a front drumbrake a phantom gooseneck not bad I never thought what year it was the burgundy color it was a 50's the only good thing I pitch the bike it was the phantom grips and the sprocket it is a 46 tooth like a mid-fifties Ballon sproket 4 holes...thank you



Rims with hump in top center are S5.


----------



## Jim sciano

Just found a old racing bike (non schwinn) but it had schwinn s-10’s on it. Never saw one in person. Any idea if I can use any 27” tire on them? Thanks


----------



## Oilit

Jim sciano said:


> Just found a old racing bike (non schwinn) but it had schwinn s-10’s on it. Never saw one in person. Any idea if I can use any 27” tire on them? Thanks View attachment 1526694
> View attachment 1526695



My only other source besides the catalog is Sheldon Brown's webpage, but he says that all 27" tires are the same except "27 five" (for mountain bikes) and 27 x 1-1/2, an old Danish size. Thank goodness somebody's still keeping his old website going!





						Tire Sizing Systems
					

Several different systems of size markings for bicycle tires are in existence. The modern ISO system is not as familiar as it should be, this article explains it.



					www.sheldonbrown.com
				



Just out of curiosity, what kind of hubs came with the rims?


----------



## Jim sciano

Oilit said:


> My only other source besides the catalog is Sheldon Brown's webpage, but he says that all 27" tires are the same except "27 five" (for mountain bikes) and 27 x 1-1/2, an old Danish size. Thank goodness somebody's still keeping his old website going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tire Sizing Systems
> 
> 
> Several different systems of size markings for bicycle tires are in existence. The modern ISO system is not as familiar as it should be, this article explains it.
> 
> 
> 
> www.sheldonbrown.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what kind of hubs came with the rims?



Ok. Thanks. The front hub is a prewar Airlite hub made by the British hub company.


----------



## Oilit

Jim sciano said:


> Ok. Thanks. The front hub is a prewar Airlite hub made by the British hub company.



On second thought, I just checked and there are tubular 27 inch tires. I don't think the S-10 would be for tubular tires, but I don't know for sure. What little I've read, the tubular tires are used on high end racing bikes so I'd go by what's on the rims now. If they've got clincher tires, then you should be good.


----------



## ccdc.1

Oilit said:


> On second thought, I just checked and there are tubular 27 inch tires. I don't think the S-10 would be for tubular tires, but I don't know for sure. What little I've read, the tubular tires are used on high end racing bikes so I'd go by what's on the rims now. If they've got clincher tires, then you should be good.



The S-8 and S-10 were for clincher/wired tires. There was also a S-12 that was for tubular tires. The S-10 fits standard 27" or 630mm tires, but they do not have a hooked bead, so likely require wire-bead tires (not foldable ones that are more common today).


----------



## Oilit

ccdc.1 said:


> The S-8 and S-10 were for clincher/wired tires. There was also a S-12 that was for tubular tires. The S-10 fits standard 27" or 630mm tires, but they do not have a hooked bead, so likely require wire-bead tires (not foldable ones that are more common today).View attachment 1527101



That makes sense. Thanks!


----------

